# Roost identification



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

The other thread I was on got locked and I understand why. So a roost is a larger body of water (generally) with more than 100 birds on it at sundown. If this is correct, please let me know. I can hunt around that type of thing and still have a good time. If there are any other identifiers that would help me out, please let me know. I would really like to avoid raining on someones parade if I can help it. Good luck out there and be safe.


----------



## rasles08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bug Guy - 
Correct. A roost would be a place where a large number of ducks 250 - 500 + go to spend the night without being bothered. It is their resting place. It is usually hard on waterfowl to bust the actual roost. But as far as hunting potholes for ducks I am all for it and think it is just as fun.

When the roost is busted, the ducks leave the area. general rule. i was going to post on the other thread but it was locked.

Have fun... and enjoy waterfowl season.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Another strong indicator that you are looking at a roost is the fact there are people sneeking up to it with guns, and the vehicle parked on the road has blue plates. oke:

It was just hanging there, needed to be hit over the fence.....sorry


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Yah you guys get hosed, i get a chuckle out of you guys cussin out non residents because there is nothing you can do about it. look at it this way if you lived in MN it would be a zoo all year instead of just non res opener and MEA.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

To the moderators, please don't lock this thread as I am trying to understand and learn from the other hunters about this roost concept.... and to those that want to start a fight, I am trying to learn more about duck hunting, even though I have been hunting ducks for many years, I still want to learn. Please try to refrain from getting this thread locked too.

Once a roost is established, does it stay a roost for the duration of the season or does a roost move around? Meaning, once a roost is established do migrating flocks join in and maintain the roost?

Sorry if I sound like a rookie, but I'm not. It is just that I had not thought about this concept before and have probably jacked up lots of hunters and don't want to keep doing it if I can help it.

Do roosts consist of one species, such as mallards, or are they mixed?

Thanks in advance from a 20+ year duck hunting rookie.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget that roosts can be established in fields as well, depending on the area and times of season and weather conditions. That's where scouting pays off. Identifying where the birds are resting during the day and overnight.

Roosts can be smaller bodies of water or what some call potholes as well. Roosts can consist of multiple species as well, including ducks and geese. They may not serve as a roost constantly throughout the season either. Again, identifying these key locations during your scouting is beneficial and will help you find feeds in the area as well.


----------



## L.Zumbusch (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sad to see the other forum being locked considering the amount of information being posted and the knowledge that could have been learned from it. 
It was mentioned that, "everyone's definition of a roost will be a little different."This is absolutey ludicrous. If everyone would do their homework and educate themselve on how to hunt ducks properly we wouldn't even be having this conversation and everyone could be on very similar pages concerning this issue. Therefore, in a presumably failing attempt to educate those individuals who choose to be lazy, hunt irresponsibly, and ultimately jeopordize the future of fall hunting 2009 or even worse, I now lend an outreached hand hoping for at least a few to grasp it. 
As stated too many times during the last forum, a roost is a body of water, traditionally larger, with 250+ birds resting and sleeping the night. So, to reiterate far more than should be, do your homework, get off your a$$es and get out and scout your fields morning and night, determine where the birds stay the night and where they fly in the mornings and hunt accordingly. Do not hunt where the birds spend the nights, enough said. 
This goes beyond res and non-res, its about maintaining the number of birds we have. Hunters need to hunt properly so that birds continue to stay in certain areas rather than being spread out drastically. And yes I obviously understand the fact that birds migrate and move from area to area. But by educating yourselves to not shoot up the roost, which consequently educates all the birds, we can pull those northern ducks down into the same areas and have great hunts all year. 
You can hunt your fields or hunt your water, which ever you prefer, just be knowledgeable enough to not hunt the roosted water. Its not hard. A little extra work allows for a lot of extra rewards. Those rewards affect not only you but all hunters year round. 
I would love to see this issue brought up in an article by Duck Unlimited. Hopefully this would allow for this problem to reach a larger audience and help educate individuals who don't know any better.
Above all else, be safe. Have fun. And help preserve this great sport.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a n.d. resident and have hunted waterfowl for over 30 years and never heard of busting roosts until i got on the internet. I hat to admit it but i think i may be a roost buster. I wont hesitate to crawl up on 500 mallards after the sun comes up. or decoyat dusk on a slew where ducks come to roost at night. and when i think of it in years past at times late in the year i decoy the same slew that has hundreds of mallards comeing in at night. I have had my dog retrieving ducks at dark and ducks almost landing on her. and i will do this on the same slew for a week or more in november I leave tomorow for out west for a few days of duck hunting before pheasants open now i am wondering about this roost thing. when you think about it most slews are roosts for a certain amount of birds. i am not trying to get in a big argument but in my eyes a bird in the bag is better than one flying away.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

During the day the birds usually move around a lot from field to potholes or sloughs. I will sneak up on them when they are there. But where they land at night I leave alone. 
So riverview one bird in the hand is better then 5,000 flying out of the area??
I like to go by the old bull and young bull theory if you know what I mean! :beer:


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

no i dont know what you mean by the old bull young bull thing sorry.

So doesnt anybody decoy at night anymore. I grew up decoying at dark especially when it was 1/2 hour after sundown. I am going to have to consider this roost thing. i gotta quite reading this internet it makes me paranoid.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

bug guy, hunt where ever the hell you want. these **** are just mad that non residents some and shoot at their ducks. they are being selfish. if you dont hunt it, someone else will eventually. im new to this site and am sick of people telling other people where to and where not to hunt. i spend alot of money coming out there i am hunting anywhere where i can shoot a limit of ducks. i am hoping that when i hunt the roost, they will catch a wnw wind and head to sconnie!!!

***edited** ** Enough with the name calling. Please read the site rules as I see you're new here.*
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

riverview said:


> I grew up decoying at dark especially when it was 1/2 hour after sundown.


And that would be ILLEGAL.

Legal hours are half hour BEFORE sunrise to SUNSET, not half hour after.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Kris brantner said:


> i spend alot of money coming out there i am hunting anywhere where i can shoot a limit of ducks. i am hoping that when i hunt the roost, they will catch a wnw wind and head to sconnie!!!


Why is it a lot of good NR's get wrongly stereotyped again? "I spend my money, i dont care who i screw, I'm gonna get mine.." Wish I could hunt around gems like you all the time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Kris brantner said:
> 
> 
> > i spend alot of money coming out there i am hunting anywhere where i can shoot a limit of ducks. i am hoping that when i hunt the roost, they will catch a wnw wind and head to sconnie!!!
> ...


+1


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

hey u know what? come and hunt with me and see how many times you get screwed. there is not private land around here with ducks on it. 99% of the river bottoms are national wildlife refuge. that is half the reason i come to nodak is to get some hunts in that you dont have to worry about people screwing up. i cant tell you how many times ive gone out 3-4 hours before shooting time to get a spot just to have some **** set up 75 yards downwind. you have thousands and thousands of ducks out there and you ***** because someone shoots up a couple hundred. grow up

*Edited **Again read the site rules***
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

*Respect the original poster's wishes and keep it on topic.*

I think it was around 10 years ago when they switched shooting hours from 1/2 hour after sunset to sunset for waterfowl.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kris brantner said:


> hey u know what? come and hunt with me and see how many times you get screwed. there is not private land around here with ducks on it. 99% of the river bottoms are national wildlife refuge. that is half the reason i come to nodak is to get some hunts in that you dont have to worry about people screwing up. i cant tell you how many times ive gone out 3-4 hours before shooting time to get a spot just to have some **** set up 75 yards downwind. you have thousands and thousands of ducks out there and you ***** because someone shoots up a couple hundred. grow up
> 
> *Edited **Again read the site rules***
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


I think ill pass on ever hunting with you.

Mostly because what your saying is, you claim you know all to well what its like to get screwed over on a hunt, but basically what youve said in your previous post is that you dont give a flying f*ck who you screw over in ND, as long as YOU get YOUR birds.

:eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ill refresh your memory here.



Kris brantner said:


> i spend alot of money coming out there i am hunting anywhere where i can shoot a limit of ducks. i am hoping that when i hunt the roost, they will catch a wnw wind and head to sconnie!!!


That sounds like the kind of "f*ck you" attitude that causes non-residents to be disliked around here.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Kris brantner said:


> i spend alot of money coming out there i am hunting anywhere where i can shoot a limit of ducks. i am hoping that when i hunt the roost, they will catch a wnw wind and head to sconnie!!!
> 
> ***edited** ** Enough with the name calling. Please read the site rules as I see you're new here.*
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


What a poor attitude."I spend a lot of money and I am entitled to my limit of birds.So I'll hunt however I want.Screw every one else."Please stay home we don't need your money. :eyeroll:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Hunting ethics can go a long way, however hunt the way you feel is right.. All too often limits are brought up and sought after.. I feel that the hunt is successful if the time spent in the field is memorable without "limits" then time well spent. Birds in hand are a bonus!.....Just my :2cents: ...Im done ranting now.....Good luck to all and be safe!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought this thread was about WHAT A ROOST IS ??

start your own site to B*tch at each other or grow up guys its sickening


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am sure glad I live in Sask. If you don't know what a roost is stay home. You will be more sucessful if you educate yourself on the habits of the birds. It doesn't matter how much money you throw at it, if the ducks are smarter then you, you'll probly go home empty handed.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Refuges were establishedby the USFW for the purposes or waterfowl resting areas. IMO - the term roost became an issue with website forums 10 years ago.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Bug Guy said:


> The other thread I was on got locked and I understand why. So a roost is a larger body of water (generally) with more than 100 birds on it at sundown. If this is correct, please let me know. I can hunt around that type of thing and still have a good time. If there are any other identifiers that would help me out, please let me know. I would really like to avoid raining on someones parade if I can help it. Good luck out there and be safe.


Bug Guy - great question! You are asking what many others don't understand either. Based on the info in the thread I think it's been answered pretty well. For those of you who like to hammer the water hunters (roost or not) this is your opportunity to educate someone (or many). Take advantage of it, educate other hunters, and stop your pissing n moaning..


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

what if a guy would actually speak the truth on here. i have been hunting ducks for many years with friends and family, res and NR alike. field or water (big and small) when we scout we are scouting afternoon to dark to see where the birds are going to be in the morning. our hunting area has big and little water and fields aplenty. where the birds are is where we go. if it is a roost i could not tell you. i have never heard of "roost-busting" until i found this site. in my opinion, we have many chances to shoot ducks and geese. if a spot gets shot out (roost or not) the ducks and geese will return to that spot. maybe not the same day but within a few days the spot is just as full of ducks and geese as the next spot. we are not talking about book educated animals here. we are talking about ducks and geese. the only concern they have is finding food, water and shelter. if they fly by an area that has all three they will stop. they do not talk to each other or warn each other about an area or spot. they don't say to each other, "I wouldn't go to that spot, Harold, i heard a loud noise there last week!" granted that they would be weary at the time of the shot, but who hasn't called a duck back after you have shot. roost-busting is a myth that people want others to believe. ducks will travel far and wide to an area that has food, water, and shelter.

BTW i am a biologist who studies ducks and geese by hunting them. they behave the same way in all states and countries. they respond to calls and decoys and other trickery we do in the same way. this is why some people build permenant blinds in areas. they ducks and geese return to the area.

just my 2 cents!!!!!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

the only concern they have is finding food, water and shelter. if they fly by an area that has all three they will stop. ducks will travel far and wide to an area that has food, water, and shelter.

Shelter being the operative term here. Shelter to a duck means their roost. It seems that ducks will give up a few of their own when they fly from shelter to food, but when they get disrupted on their shelter, they will go find shelter elsewhere.
Pretty simple to me.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Watchm! said:


> Shelter being the operative term here. Shelter to a duck means their roost. It seems that ducks will give up a few of their own when they fly from shelter to food, but when they get disrupted on their shelter, they will go find shelter elsewhere.
> Pretty simple to me.


You are correct that ducks will not return to an area. my poiont is that other ducks are coming in to replace the ones that are shot at. you may never shoot at the same duck, but other will come to a spot that has the potential to hold ducks.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> roost-busting is a myth that people want others to believe.


#1) This quote could not be further from the truth
#2) There has never been a duck named Harold


----------



## Timn25 (Oct 1, 2009)

This roost conversation is really getting old. If its not posted or its public land get out and hunt. Big deal if it is where the ducks stayed for the night. Chances are they will just go find another pond if they get busted out and that doesnt mean they are going to fly for miles to find one. Even if they do it will be good hunting for someone else. Everyone in ND thinks that you have to hunt ducks different there than anywhere else. Truth is they are the same ducks that get hunted elsewhere. The only time i have ever even heard this analogy is on this site so I am not sold on the truth behind it no matter how much it gets talked about


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm going to give some serious thoughts to this at the risk of wasting my time due to the fact some might be reading with open minds.

Wherever a duck spends the night is what I'd call the roost. If there are 25 ducks sleeping in a little pothole over night, I say they are "roosting" there. Will anyone care if you set up in the morning on that 25 bird "roost," I highly doubt it. The controversy involves larger roosts where other hunters have been scouting those birds and patterning them.

When scouting in either the morning or late afternoon/evening, i'm looking first for feeding fields, and second for transition sloughs. Based on the time of day it shouldn't be that hard to figure out what is what. Ducks will often bounce around between their roost, transition sloughs, and feeding fields throughout the day. If I think I found a transition slew scouting at night, the only way I really know is to wait and see if they spend the night there or not. Sometimes they might not leave until well after dark. Sometimes a fraction of the birds might be roosting there while the majority are roosting elsewhere. Then in becomes a judgment call. If there are 200 ducks staying on a smaller slew overnight but 1500 others that had been using it went off somewhere else to roost. I say set up on that smaller slew and pound em in the morning because the 1500 will go back to the same roost after they get shot at and can continue to be patterned there or other fields/slews.

As far as how hunting the roost effects the birds staging in an area, that can vary widely too. Smaller roosts where if a shot is fired anywhere near the water, the entire roost lifts off, are going to be messed up if someone hunts it. Ive hunted birds off of water like this for a month straight in numerous different fields and slews only to have that great situation ruined by someone who finally decided to hunt the roost. Were they all the same birds for that entire month? Of course not, but a few trickled out, a few trickled in, and they continued to stage in the same spot because their roost was left alone. Numerous groups had consistent success in the surrounding fields for a long time because they all left them alone on the roost. If a lot of birds are roosting on Devils Lake and a few groups are out hunting the lake, my guess is that the majority of the birds staying there are going to raft up in the middle somewhere as long as they aren't extremely molested. Ive seen it in MN opening day where a large roost has a handful of boats on it and after the shooting starts everything lifts a mile high and gets the hell out of dodge. Pretty clear cut example when you see it first hand.

A guy could probably safely hunt a roost a lot of times waiting for the birds to return from feeding and shoot small groups quickly before the majority get back, and get out of there without disturbing them. It just doesn't always work out that way and you're better off not chancing it. They might come back all at once.. or they might sneak up on you while you are picking up. Just too many things that can go wrong.

With how much water there is in the state right now, it makes the situation much more complicated. There are many more flooded fields that offer birds the opportunity to roost very close to their food source. I know I have had to lay off a couple fields with good bird numbers after I realized the birds were roosting in flooded parts of the same field. Even if a guy did try to hunt that field, there's a good chance the day would be done early after the first couple shots.

The fact that some people call those who preach leaving the roosts alone as selfish is funny. There's obviously some who dont know any better, and then there are those who's feelings get hurt when they are called out on it because they know better.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Timn25 said:


> Everyone in ND thinks that you have to hunt ducks different there than anywhere else. Truth is they are the same ducks that get hunted elsewhere.


Actually the same holds true for prarie Canada, western MN, SD, some situations in MT, NE, and MO as well.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> what if a guy would actually speak the truth on here. i have been hunting ducks for many years with friends and family, res and NR alike. field or water (big and small) when we scout we are scouting afternoon to dark to see where the birds are going to be in the morning. our hunting area has big and little water and fields aplenty. where the birds are is where we go. if it is a roost i could not tell you. i have never heard of "roost-busting" until i found this site. in my opinion, we have many chances to shoot ducks and geese. if a spot gets shot out (roost or not) the ducks and geese will return to that spot. maybe not the same day but within a few days the spot is just as full of ducks and geese as the next spot. we are not talking about book educated animals here. we are talking about ducks and geese. the only concern they have is finding food, water and shelter. if they fly by an area that has all three they will stop. they do not talk to each other or warn each other about an area or spot. they don't say to each other, "I wouldn't go to that spot, Harold, i heard a loud noise there last week!" granted that they would be weary at the time of the shot, but who hasn't called a duck back after you have shot. roost-busting is a myth that people want others to believe. ducks will travel far and wide to an area that has food, water, and shelter.
> 
> BTW i am a biologist who studies ducks and geese by hunting them. they behave the same way in all states and countries. they respond to calls and decoys and other trickery we do in the same way. this is why some people build permenant blinds in areas. they ducks and geese return to the area.
> 
> just my 2 cents!!!!!


Great responce i feel the same way you do about roosts and water hunting.Granted if my area filled up with people (res or nr) i wouldnt like it much but nothing i could do about it.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Some "hunters" relate it better this way.
You set up your deer stand on the edge of a field waiting for that big buck you've been watching to come out and munch on that alfalfa like hes done every morning for the last two weeks you've been watching him.

5 minutes after you sit down on your stand on opening morning, a group of hunters start walking through the bush in the bedding area. Shooting at anything/everything that they see.

You think that big buck is coming back to that area anytime soon?

Same goes for ducks and geese.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

From 2002 on roosts, but nothing has changed:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php


----------



## Timn25 (Oct 1, 2009)

Your deer analogy would make sense if ducks and geese didn't migrate in the fall. I don't hunt big water but i do hunt smaller ponds and if ducks roost there overnight it doesnt effect whether i hunt it or not. there is plenty of water which has been well noted and it wont be hard for them to find another roost.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> what if a guy would actually speak the truth on here. i have been hunting ducks for many years with friends and family, res and NR alike. field or water (big and small) when we scout we are scouting afternoon to dark to see where the birds are going to be in the morning. our hunting area has big and little water and fields aplenty. where the birds are is where we go. if it is a roost i could not tell you. i have never heard of "roost-busting" until i found this site. in my opinion, we have many chances to shoot ducks and geese. if a spot gets shot out (roost or not) the ducks and geese will return to that spot. maybe not the same day but within a few days the spot is just as full of ducks and geese as the next spot. we are not talking about book educated animals here. we are talking about ducks and geese. the only concern they have is finding food, water and shelter. if they fly by an area that has all three they will stop. they do not talk to each other or warn each other about an area or spot. they don't say to each other, "I wouldn't go to that spot, Harold, i heard a loud noise there last week!" granted that they would be weary at the time of the shot, but who hasn't called a duck back after you have shot. roost-busting is a myth that people want others to believe. ducks will travel far and wide to an area that has food, water, and shelter.
> 
> BTW i am a biologist who studies ducks and geese by hunting them. they behave the same way in all states and countries. they respond to calls and decoys and other trickery we do in the same way. this is why some people build permenant blinds in areas. they ducks and geese return to the area.
> 
> just my 2 cents!!!!!


Outstanding! About time some articulated this truth. These guys make it sound like the ducks get off the water and fly to Arkansas right then and there. NO, that's BS. They get up and fly over the hill to another piece of undisturbed water and sit back down. They don't leave the county, unless maybe their "roost" is on the county line.

Fantastic job HockeyHunter!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

around home we only have 2 large bodies of water to hunt. they are inevitably roosts. but ducks sit safely over 1/2 mile from shore most of the time and we hunt the backwater areas. the ducks still have safe haven in the middle of the lake and our shallow water activities do nothing to move them out of the area. works out real well for us and the ducks. i realize that we don't have the numbers of hunters, but i still think that in this scenario it would change nothing. in the winter an aeration unit keeps part of the lake open for the birds and hunting is not allowed within 1/2 mile, used to be 1/4 mile. did increasing the boundary to 1/2 mi. increase the # of birds? no. so it seems that hunting near a roost does not push off birds, only hunting the roost itself.
as to the few inconsiderate people who think they are entitled to anything they want if they spend a lot of money, i have only two things to say. first, the more non residents are gouged for license fees, the worse this mentality will become. and second, as a non resident (to north dakota)i will ask those of you who do feel this way to knock it off! it causes those of us who don't deserve ill feelings from others to suffer the consequences of your actions. yes i have heard "scissor bill" jokes and what not. in wyoming it's "greenies"(colorado plates are usually green). most people i meet from colorado are good folks, the outdoorsmen anyway. but there are a few who have that "i pay too much, so i take what i want" mentality and it is entirely responsible for the resentment people harbor. remember NR's, we ARE ambassadors for our state. local customs should be observed and honored. no one really cares about "how we do it back home".


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

wingaddict said:


> Some "hunters" relate it better this way.
> You set up your deer stand on the edge of a field waiting for that big buck you've been watching to come out and munch on that alfalfa like hes done every morning for the last two weeks you've been watching him.
> 
> 5 minutes after you sit down on your stand on opening morning, a group of hunters start walking through the bush in the bedding area. Shooting at anything/everything that they see.
> ...


i understand the concept of flushing birds away from an area. or deer in this case. it will tick a guy off. but the lose of opportunity for one shot might be a gained opportunity for another. what if (you brought up the hypothetical on this) you are at your deer stand and a group walked through your area and pushed "your" buck away. at the exact same time another group pushed a bigger buck through your area from another "roost"? would you be complaining about the first group or praising the second? the big deal on this so called "roost-busting" is that people get mad when things don't go the way they planned and they fail to see the opportunities that arise. hunting is not called "getting" for a reason. most of the people out there who hunt see a successful day as getting their limit. not the beautiful day that can be had. or the memories they get. i am sick of people writing about their "success" stories with their pics of limits or the trophy they caught. start writing about the fun you had the night before with your family and friends. hunting is a fun activity that most of us take for granted. not many people can see a day without a limit as fun.

sorry for exploding on this topic. i just had to vent after all the stuff i have been reading from people on here.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

It is all perspective!!! Thats the bottom line.

the guy who busted the roost may have ruin "your" hunting but he just made someone elses day/week a few miles down the road.

What you didn't know is that a week ago someone busted a roost 25 miles away which forced the birds to "your" roost. Lukily they busted that roost so you could get "your" birds for the last few days.

I for one don't like busting roosts but i do really enjoy hunting water and enjoy watching the dog work on water more so than on land.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread needs to be locked.

I never heard so many idiotic responses in my life.

I would love to sit and pick people out to tell them how stupid they are and how they obviously know nothing about birds but that would amount to nothing so ill leave it at.......LOCK THIS CRAP!

and i don't wanna hear anyone say.."if you don't like it, don't read it" because i am a resident and this is NODAKOUTDOORS not Minnesotaoutdoors or Michiganoutdoors, or Wisconsonoutdoors. Most us residents all agree what is right on this topic


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

that kind of is the question at hand.

what is right??

and what do residents think is right??

and do all or most residents think that way?

i am a resident of ND and i STILL don't know if i am a roost-buster or not.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

IMO if you have to ask if you're a roostbuster or not, you've probably busted more than your fair share.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> i am a resident of ND and i STILL don't know if i am a roost-buster or not.


I thought you said roost busting was a myth? Correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

averyghg said:


> This thread needs to be locked.
> 
> I never heard so many idiotic responses in my life.
> 
> ...


This topic is about roosts, not states.

Rather than lock this thread, develop a new thread and use it to facilate, educate and discuss issues.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Scot,

you are correct to call me out on the roost busting and weather or not i believe it to be a myth.

truth be told i don't know if what i do is what others would call roost-busting. i know it is a myth to me. some people want to educate others to their own beliefs. i have read both sides of this for way to long and have come up with my own hypothesis: Roost-busting is a myth. i have not set this as scientific law, or theory. i have no scientific evidence to prove or disprove my thoughts. i hope that others will read this put their own two cents in and i only hope to open eyes and minds to the thought that it does not exist outside this forum.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> Scot,
> 
> you are correct to call me out on the roost busting and weather or not i believe it to be a myth.
> 
> truth be told i don't know if what i do is what others would call roost-busting. i know it is a myth to me. some people want to educate others to their own beliefs. i have read both sides of this for way to long and have come up with my own hypothesis: Roost-busting is a myth. i have not set this as scientific law, or theory. i have no scientific evidence to prove or disprove my thoughts. i hope that others will read this put their own two cents in and i only hope to open eyes and minds to the thought that it does not exist outside this forum.


How convenient.

Id also like to make these things myths: AIDs, speed limits, posted signs, Monthly bills, President Obama, and the current score of the twins game.

Edit: I no longer wish the score of the twins game to be a myth. HELL YEAH!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where the popcorn emoticon when you need it? opcorn:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

averyghg said:


> This thread needs to be locked.
> 
> I never heard so many idiotic responses in my life.
> 
> ...


believe it or not most of the nr's also agree with you averyghg, it is interesting tho that you chose to take a shot at the nr's even tho its an nd resident that says there's no such thing as busting the roost. :eyeroll:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

Dose anyone have any videos or pictures of people busting a roost?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you to all that responded to the original question. I think I understand the basics of this now. The R vs NR stuff is not what I was looking for. Lock this one up too.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

my point was that you shouldnt have to worry about it just hunt where ever the heck you want. if they were a deer and were in the area all year long that point may have been different. ducks and geese are always moving, and like a bunch of people said, ducks move right back in if left alone after hunting anyways


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kris brantner said:


> my point was that you shouldnt have to worry about it just hunt where ever the heck you want. if they were a deer and were in the area all year long that point may have been different. ducks and geese are always moving, and like a bunch of people said, ducks move right back in if left alone after hunting anyways


You cant backpedal Kris.

Your original posts were "f*ck the rest of you as long as *I* get *MY* birds".

Its no wonder you have to come to ND. If this is the way its done in WI im not surprised the hunting sucks.

Your last sentence of this post sums up pretty much all you DONT know. "ducks move right back in if left alone after hunting anyway"........ya, they do, the first time or two, after a few more times, they pack up and head out to less pressured areas.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

fubar said:


> Dose anyone have any videos or pictures of people busting a roost?


This is busting a roost- 3:53

Yay go ***********! :roll:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq9_FkyJ ... re=channel


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Kris brantner said:


> my point was that you shouldnt have to worry about it just hunt where ever the heck you want.


that could be the dumbest thing ive ever heard. You ever think what would happen if everyone that hunted this state hunted on water? I actually wish that would happen cause then it would keep a lot of idiots from coming here being there wouldn't be crap for birds around compared to what it is now


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

averyghg said:


> fubar said:
> 
> 
> > Dose anyone have any videos or pictures of people busting a roost?
> ...


 uke: uke:


----------

